# Product Enterprise Ltd. Space 1999 EAGLE.



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Has anyone bought this EAGLE spaceship yet.What about the quality of this product.Any room for improvement.Personnaly I would prefer a complete unassembled kit in order to custom paint it myself,like about every modeler wishes to do in the first place,and to possibly add both lighting and interior detail later on.Does product Enterprise Ltd. offer such an alternative of selling it unassembled,or at least can the EAGLE easily be dismantled in order to provide such an alternative.Any aftermarket decals?By the way,the EAGLE FREIGHTER and EAGLE with LABORATORY pods are supposed to be released in February of next year,I believe.I certainly hope that they will release the MARK IX HAWK in the same scale as well soon.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

It's a die cast toy, not a model, so that's what you get. They're no more interested in selling a model kit than Franklin Mint is.

The good news is that it's the best die cast Eagle you'll ever see. It really is gorgeous.

Warp Models makes resin kits of both the Eagle and the Hawk. They're around 100 bucks each, and available thru Federation Models, among other places.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

......and collapse if you look at them crosseyed!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Well, the Hawk is made from nice, new, flexible resin, so it won't. The Eagle I have is indeed Warp's old crappy brittle resin, but the pieces are big enough that they shouldn't break.


----------



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

*PE Eagle*

I have one of these and love it. There is room for improvement if you are so inclined. Get some of Jim Small's aluminum upgrade parts and repaint what you can and you will have a beautiful replica.

Don't get me wrong, it's fabulous right out of the box.


----------



## Barry Yoner (Mar 6, 1999)

I've seen one!

$110 Cdn for it.  

Sure looks nice in that display case!


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

My local hobby shop here in Newfoundland had one a while back for $79 CDn I think. $110 seems pretty pricey.

Huzz


----------



## Barry Yoner (Mar 6, 1999)

Of course it's pricey, Dave, but that's the price they have on it.

I'm not obligated to buy it there if I buy one at all, right?!? 

I'm sure that they will sell it to someone who's "got to have it!!" or it will be a nice display piece for them for the upcoming months and/or years. Either way I know I'm not adversely affected by the high cost of that particular Eagle.

I haven't been hitting the stores here lately owing to a lack of available funds and I have more than I really need here anyway. It's sal'right, in the end.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Our own Anthony Taylor has it for $79 US:
http://www.fabgearusa.com/


----------



## A Taylor (Jan 1, 1970)

Yup, and it's one of our best sellers - but it's only $69.95 U.S. Truly a gorgeous piece, as is the Rescue Eagle (which includes a free Moonbase Alpha patch right now).
AT


----------



## Spellbinder99 (May 19, 2000)

Yep, it is a better toy right out of the box than the Airfix Eagle is as a straight from the box model. And it can be fully pulled apart and detailed to your hearts content. Metal engine bell sets are available as are decal sheets.

Extra expense you say? True, but you would have to pay for both upgrading the plastic model anyway.

All the available Warp and other pod kits and booster add ons will fit as well, so buy one and change as you feel you need to.

Yeah, it isn't a model kit, but it is better source material as a base for a kick ass replica Eagle than any existing plastic kit. That and it looks excellant when put straight on display.

Would that a company that could do the Eagle justice like Fine Molds or Hasegawa would take it on. I would buy THOSE by the case.

Cheers

Tony


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Is there an easy way to take it apart? Any hints or tips would be appreciated!


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

A Taylor said:


> Yup, and it's one of our best sellers - but it's only $69.95 U.S.


I don't mean to split hairs here, but that's not what your site says.

http://www.fabgearusa.com/die_cast_rescue_eagle.html


----------



## Darth Bill (Oct 5, 2004)

I picked one up at a comic and collectible store and thought it was very very cool. Sure, it's die-cast but it's sweet! Had it in my office before it, and I, were downsized out.


----------



## Styrofoam_Guy (May 4, 2004)

One of my favourite ships. I have the kits. I could not justify the resin ones. The diecast looks OK but I have always wanted to scratch build a BIG one.

I can see myself soldering the lattice work together out of brass rod.


Alex
styrofoam Guy


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

*Improved Eagle.*

I have seen pictures of it and I do agree it looks great,but it would be fantastic to be able to improve it,and the easiest way to do this would be if the EAGLE was offered unassembled.Being able to include an interior and light it up as well would be great.Improve the latches(attachments)holding the EAGLE'S head is a good example of an improvement as well.Any other reasonnable details you can think of in order to improve a model of that size,guys.In other words,other weakenesses of the Product Enterprise EAGLE.Is the head glued on tightly.Would it really be impossible for PRODUCT ENTERPRISE LTD to offer a completely disassembled EAGLE,even in limited numbers for the die hard modeler(decals included),of course.I tried contacting them,but with no replies to my E-MAILS.Do you know of someone with influence that could get an answer from them.Unassembled,it might cost significantly less.


----------



## A Taylor (Jan 1, 1970)

Zombie-
You're splitting the wrong hairs:
http://www.fabgearusa.com/die_cast_eagle_transporter.html
John mispriced the Eagle Transporter, which we do sell for $69.95. The Rescue Eagle is $79.95 - not our choice, the manufacturer's. That's one reason we're offering the patch with it for free.
AT


----------



## A Taylor (Jan 1, 1970)

Savoie-
Product Enterprise has no license to sell the Eagles as kits, only as prepainted assembled models. A kit license would cost them extra. To be honest, I'm sure they have no interest in selling them this way whatsoever; it's not what they do, nor what their customer base wants. The resin kits available cater to people like us, and many of them are pretty good. I've got the 22 inch Replicas Unlimited kit staring me in the face daily, daring me to open it and get started. Someday I will - when I have some free time to devote to such a large project.
AT


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Oh, I see - I assumed they were all the same price. So PE charges an extra ten bucks for the red stripes, eh? :freak:


----------



## A Taylor (Jan 1, 1970)

-Yep!-


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Thanks for the insight Mr. Taylor.I do agree with you that selling it assembled was the best decision made by Product Enterprise.Sad thing though that they would need to pay for an extra licence to release it in a kit form.However,it's almost a must for us the modeler.The only question that is left is,can we partly disassemble it(the head of the EAGLE in particular)without damaging it in order to add lighting and cockpit parts inside the head.Other than that,what are it's good points and weak points.Can hardly wait for the Freight and Laboratory EAGLES in the spring of 2005.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

A Taylor said:


> Zombie-
> You're splitting the wrong hairs:
> http://www.fabgearusa.com/die_cast_eagle_transporter.html
> John mispriced the Eagle Transporter, which we do sell for $69.95. The Rescue Eagle is $79.95 - not our choice, the manufacturer's. That's one reason we're offering the patch with it for free.
> AT


My most sincere apologies Mr. Taylor! I stand corrected.


----------



## spacecraft guy (Aug 16, 2003)

Easy way to spuce up your PE Eagle is to get one of the aftermarket decal sheets available - Try Hines Riley's Eagle Decal sheets. Good way to spuce up your old MPC/AMT/Ertl Eagles as well - which I did after getting my PE Eagle. 

The PE Eagle is a great diecast prefab model. 

Would be great if an accurate kit version were done though, and maybe some manufacturer will try it in time for the 30th anniversary of the show's premier next year.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

That would be just great.After spending around $75.00 for one of each of the four different PE EAGLES,about $300.00 total,that somebody else would issue a more precise EAGLE.Is there at least a credible rumour that this might happen in the next year or so.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Nope.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

By the way,where are these EAGLES from PRODUCT ENTERPRISE manufactured,and where are they assembled.If some of you do make improvements on this EAGLE spaceship in the future,don't hesitate to let us know,and possibly show us the step by step procedure with pictures.


----------



## A Taylor (Jan 1, 1970)

Check out the message boards at FAB Gear for info on how Robert Hobby disassembled and accurized his PE Eagle Transporter. retty elaborate stuff!
AT


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Thanks.That info is great.Would be interesting if someone either showed us how to make a cockpit,or sold one in the near future.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Is there a web site for those great EAGLE decal sheets for sale.


----------



## spacecraft guy (Aug 16, 2003)

Hines Riley's sticker decals for the Eagle can be found here:

http://www.complex-productions.com/space1999/amtspace1999eagledecals.htm

and for water slide decals, try J-BOT at:

http://www.jbot.ca/

I've used Hines Riley's sticker decals on the Eagles I built in 1976, and they really have made a great improvement in their appearance.


----------



## Eagle-1 (Feb 25, 2004)

Hey spacecraft guy and xsavoie,

I'm the Robert Hobby Mr. Taylor warned y'all about......  

Tear-down, modification and re-assembly aren't hard at all.

Here ya' go (direct from the fabgearusa board)!

http://members.cox.net/hobby/parts.JPG
http://members.cox.net/hobby/spine.JPG
http://members.cox.net/hobby/assembly.JPG
http://members.cox.net/hobby/gear.JPG
http://members.cox.net/hobby/engine1.JPG
http://members.cox.net/hobby/latest1.JPG
http://members.cox.net/hobby/complete.JPG

(The engine assembly is still together in the teardown picture, but it came apart very easily also).

Simple!

There is also a very good reason to take a PE apart and modify it. The praises everyone else has stated are true, it is a very good Eagle. To justify the price, look at it this way. If you go to the trouble to build a WARP kit, the PE is almost indistinguishable.......right outta the box.....to a finished WARP! If you modify it some, it gets even better. 

Now, here's finally the point. 

A WARP kit will cost you over $100.00 US (almost anywhere you find it), you'll have to build it, paint it and would STILL have to modify it to have some of the things I've shown incorporated into my example of the PE. The PE is sold all over the place for $70.00 US (and can even be found for much less) and the building and painting are already done for you, it's somewhat die-cast metal and all you'll have to do is ADD some of the modifications you want to do.

Don't get me wrong here either. You want an 11" Eagle kit, don't hesitate to get a WARP. The, hands down best, Eagle model ever in that scale. 

You don't even have to shell out the money for any aluminum engine bells. The bells on that PE in the pictures I've supplied are the ORIGINAL PE bells simply shaped up a bit and covered in bare metal foil. Those modifications took less than a week and only cost about ten bucks total.

Don't let a teardown of the PE intimidate you. Take a little time and attention while you do it and you won't damage a thing. It'll go back together and you WON'T be able to tell you ever took it apart. 

Rob.


----------



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

*Eagle*

I'm just waiting for you to offer kits of those landing leg oleo struts! 

PLEASE!?!


----------



## Eagle (Oct 9, 2004)

*
Light custom modifications to the PE Eagle can be found here:

http://www.eagletransporter.com/alleagles.asp

and here:

http://www.eagletransporter.com/peeagle.asp

Take a look around the rest of the site while you're there too!

(warning: dial-up hostile!)


----------



## Eagle-1 (Feb 25, 2004)

Hey Eagle,

Do visit the site folks! It'll keep you busy for awhile. Plenty to see.

jheilman,

It would be hard to offer those hinges as a kit. They are hand made one set at a time. If I ever get a few free days, I suppose I _could_ make up a few sets? Still wouldn't really be a kit though, just some hand made hinges. They aren't that tough, just tedious.......LOL! One good thing about them is, they will work for the PE, a WARP or any of the AMT/FUNDIMENSIONS/AIRFIX...etc kits out there!

Rob.


----------



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

*Eagle struts*

Well, I'm pretty good with tedious tasks. How about making a tutorial showing steps, tools and materials? I think I may have read some of this before, but it's been a while.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Good idea jheilman.Now for a very important question.Should the EAGLE be painted flat white or very light grey.Two reasons for this question,first,of course,the real color of the EAGLE,secondly,would light grey have less chances of yellowing with time than flat white.Is oil based or acrylic based paint less likely to yellow with time.Perhaps automotive paint would be even better.I have heard and tried before adding a few drops of light blue paint to a bottle of white paint in order to prevent premature yellowing of paint.Is that a valid action or just a myth.Aren't the EAGLE pads supposed to be silver,and if not,what is the official color of the landing pads.


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

The passenger pod legs looks like they are flat aluminuim. 

http://www.smallartworks.ca/Articles/Restoration/Restore8.html

And the Eagle is white. Per Small's site, the original Eagle one was painted Ford Diamond White . I painted mine flat white. To avoid the color to change, you could apply a coat of Krylon's matte finish (well if you want a flat white Eagle naturally).

Steph


----------

